# Got a dollar in my pocket



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

My temporary job ended last night. I was committed to this weekend helping to move after painting, cleaning,hanging drapes, dragging away trash and finally, manhandling a freezer,fridge,washer/dryer after removing the hinge pins from both doors. I was told the daughter's boyfriend 'could help now' now being he is out of 'Juvie' and needs money ( and there only remains lighter furniture boxes of clothing, household goods etc.
So, I went to WU this AM and sent my romanian fiancee' 
some much needed cash, filled the gas tank ( up another .12 cents again)and got the cat a 24 can box of food on my PETCO discount card, except they just raised prices too.
I was sitting in my car regrouping and had a single, one dollar bill left, not counting the jar of quarters for laundry ( also up another 2 bits without notice) And I'm trying to think what it could buy, even at the dollar store.My conclusion; not much.
And then I happened to look down on the pavement with my tired, but experienced eye for stuff on the ground.
It was a grey circle, to big for the slugs from electrical boxes, and substantial beyond the cheap costume jewelry I am always finding. 
So,I opened my door again, sort of leaned out like a trick rider and scooped it up.
Heavy, as in OZ wieght. I looked closer, after taking off the new bifocals so I could see. A little rubbing and I could make out 1921 and a star. It is a old Morgan silver dollar, after cleaning in numismatic FINE condition.
Oh, and silver spot price alone is $13 today.
I thought about what $13 could buy me VS the $1 in my wallet.Then I got all philosophical, thinking about the times and pockets this coin has witnessed, the ups and downs until it somehow ignobly found itself under black Beemer tyres in a Trader Joe's parking lot.
I don't believe(much) in lucky objects, more so in small things that boost my confidence, like a sharply dimpled Sam Hober tie with Kent Wang pocketsquare I just received that look, in combination better than I deserve to.
I am going to keep theis coin. Besides, I just scored 6 boxes of Miller beer bottles from the dumpster. I think tthat will cover milk and oatmeal for the week.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Why don't you just get a real job?


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Why don't you read the news? Unemployment in my area is @ 15% I've done everything from mitigating cultural resoureces for CALTRANS to washing dishes. I would love a 'real job.'


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Romanian fiancees are expensive. This is an area you could economize in.


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

Give it to Obama. He'll give you some CHANGE.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

So what do you plan on doing?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

PedanticTurkey said:


> Why don't you just get a real job?


Well now that little precondition would sure have a rather depressive effect on an otherwise intriguing, homespun, philosophically instructive post...I think. I would be a bit more sure, if I really knew what the h*ll I was trying to say!


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Howard, I will do what I always do. I pay my own way or I don't play. The difference here is when the Pedantic Turkeys heads go on the block they won't have a clue what to do next, except hold onto Mr Happy.
A local amusement park had 17 openings for the kind of jobs we used to take in High School. They had @ 600 applicants including aerospace engineers.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Gentleman both of my parents grew up in the Great Depression. I was formed by the ethics of working class Catholicism and l have had been engaged in a variety of occupations during my working life. But this current situation surpasses all previous economic crises that I have worked my way through. 

I hold a BA and Masters from a prestigious university but does that amount to anything at present. No! In these times its not what you know its who you know.

To be blunt I am terrified by what is coming. At present we are seeing only the opening moves of a huge negative economic tidal wave which will I believe make the Great Depression look like a picnic. And on top of the economic effects we are begging to witness the catastrophic effects of climate change in both the Northern and Southern hemispheres.

No one is going to be immune from the October Revolution. In the turn down of 1998-99.I ran a job office in suburban Sydney at one stage I had lawyers, accountants tradesmen on the books all of them were looking for work. And having recently been working in the Government financial arm and seeing the concern etched on faces of some senior managers, well to be blunt and use a particular Australian turn of phrase 'we're up s**t creek without a paddle.' 

I for one have never subscribed to the notion of one career for life. Times are going to get tougher and all of us will do what ever is required to survive.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Kav, my odds are on you. Good Luck!


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

ajo said:


> And on top of the economic effects we are begging to witness the catastrophic effects of climate change in both the Northern and Southern hemispheres.


Tell me about it! It's been so cold in North America this winter that I can hardly afford to keep the heat on! My parents, who live much farther north than I do and are on a fixed income, can't either!

Wait. That's not the party line, is it?

Frankly, I could use a little global warming right now. Or more.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Kav, best of luck. I am surprised at how well you seem to be able to keep on fighting no matter what the setback is.

(For a short term assignment, maybe some of the conservatives on the board might take up a collection for you if you give Obama a pie in the face, or at least get a lot of publicity trying.)


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Kav, best of luck. I am surprised at how well you seem to be able to keep on fighting no matter what the setback is.
> 
> (For a short term assignment, *maybe some of the conservatives on the board might take up a collection for you if you give Obama a pie in the face*, or at least get a lot of publicity trying.)


Forsberg, that was a disappointing comment. ic12337:


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Well worth a look 
https://www.newstatesman.com/economy/2009/02/financial-crisis-china-banks


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Jobs*

Gentlemen, KAV

There is an electric company here. Had a 40,000 job to fill. About 5000 applicants.
KAV, I admire your strength. I feel this in your story.As well as your pride.
I feel for our kids going forward. But things will get better.
KAV, dont know your situation. 
What about unemployment?
And food stamps, medical care for the interim. Until things get better.
I know your pride may prevent, but this is best.
I have seen a lot of people fall by the wayside because of pride.
These things are for that reason.
I feel for you, an hope all goes well.

Nice day gentlemen


----------



## radix023 (May 3, 2007)

Too Manichean for my tastes. This economic crisis is not a clean indictment of 'neoliberalism', 'capitalism' or 'market economics'. The roots of it do include overly loose oversight, excessive leverage, bogus debt ratings and funny accounting, but also include poor fiscal policy (both interest rate and national government budget), and an out-of-control 'affordable housing' push (CRA revision in 1995, rejiggering compensation and lending targets at Fannie and Freddie, and 'redline reviews' of bank mergers).

So far what I've seen to address this crisis is:
1) prop up zombie banks (didn't anyone learn from Japan's 'lost decade'?)
2) try to reflate the housing bubble
3) put more of GDP in the hands of government

From my meager understanding of economics, those steps seems like they will prolong the recession (not a depression yet).


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

There are reportedly 1,000s of jobs climbing and repairing the windmill power generators. I'm sure Kav "no scare" of heights.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

radix023 said:


> Too Manichean for my tastes. This economic crisis is not a clean indictment of 'neoliberalism', 'capitalism' or 'market economics'. The roots of it do include overly loose oversight, excessive leverage, bogus debt ratings and funny accounting, but also include poor fiscal policy (both interest rate and national government budget), and an out-of-control 'affordable housing' push (CRA revision in 1995, rejiggering compensation and lending targets at Fannie and Freddie, and 'redline reviews' of bank mergers).
> 
> So far what I've seen to address this crisis is:
> 1) prop up zombie banks (didn't anyone learn from Japan's 'lost decade'?)
> ...


Great post. Re: #2 this subsidy payment proposal is the real insult. And it doesn't address longterm affordability. Are the subsidies going to be transferable? If not, then you are going to trap people in their houses indefinitely while the taxpayers pay the spread. They act like subsidies are new and untested.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Kav said:


> Howard, I will do what I always do. I pay my own way or I don't play. The difference here is when the Pedantic Turkeys heads go on the block they won't have a clue what to do next, except hold onto Mr Happy.
> A local amusement park had 17 openings for the kind of jobs we used to take in High School. They had @ 600 applicants including aerospace engineers.


Well Kav,all the luck to you.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Kav said:


> My temporary job ended last night. I was committed to this weekend helping to move after painting, cleaning,hanging drapes, dragging away trash and finally, manhandling a freezer,fridge,washer/dryer after removing the hinge pins from both doors. I was told the daughter's boyfriend 'could help now' now being he is out of 'Juvie' and needs money ( and there only remains lighter furniture boxes of clothing, household goods etc.
> So, I went to WU this AM and sent my romanian fiancee'
> some much needed cash, filled the gas tank ( up another .12 cents again)and got the cat a 24 can box of food on my PETCO discount card, except they just raised prices too.
> I was sitting in my car regrouping and had a single, one dollar bill left, not counting the jar of quarters for laundry ( also up another 2 bits without notice) And I'm trying to think what it could buy, even at the dollar store.My conclusion; not much.
> ...


Cleaning coins is naughty...except in extreme cases and even then you have to be careful what you use and how you use it....nice find all the same though.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

ksinc said:


> There are reportedly 1,000s of jobs climbing and repairing the windmill power generators. I'm sure Kav "no scare" of heights.


Where? Give us a lead.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Orsini said:


> Where? Give us a lead.


Wind Turbine Technicians and Operators.

I saw a story on TV that was along these lines.

https://www.abqjournal.com/AED/0191826biz02-01-09.htm

I think it was 60 Minutes or something like it. This woman climbed up on a wind turbine and was talking about the shortage of trained workers. There is some kind of government program where you can get a training certificate.

Come to think of it, I mostly watch CNBC. So, it was probably there and not 60 Minutes.

Ah! I found it! Here's a sample https://www.cnbc.com/id/15840232?video=1010651738

Sorry, I only half pay attention to anything not related to bond and commodity prices or the chic that was on The Apprentice


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^I don't think I'm a pansy. I've done some reasonably challenging things in my life and in the process been shot at, cut, some "bad dudes" tried to blow me up, jumped out of planes, and managed to walk away (virtually uninjured) from a crash landing. However, the thought of working, 300 feet in the air, on the top of one of those wind turbines, scares the bejeezus out of me! Given the difficulty they are having filling the jobs, it would seem others may feel as I do. I've always wondered how those high-rise iron workers are able to handle the height thing?


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

Kav said:


> Why don't you read the news? Unemployment in my area is @ 15% I've done everything from mitigating cultural resoureces for CALTRANS to washing dishes. I would love a 'real job.'


State Government seems to be comtinuously hiring in CA, but of course thats part pf the problem.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> I've always wondered how those high-rise iron workers are able to handle the height thing?


I had an uncle who was a high steel worker. He worked on a number of buildings in Detroit. I don't know much about him but I do know that he drank a lot at night.

On the subject of high steel workers, are you aware that Mohawk Indians were superb at this line of work and more than a few made their living this way. They were fearless walking those beams hundreds of feet in the air.

Height is a funny thing in the way that it affects us. For some reason people generally seem to be more afraid standing on a tall structure or a cliff than they are when they are detached, such as in an aircraft. They think that the absence of a connection with the ground has something to do with it.

I know that I don't like to look out the window of a tall building and I don't like going near the edge of a cliff even when there is a restraining wall or fence. At the same time when I was flying in the service it didn't bother me at all to sit in the open door of the helicopter or to even lay on the floor and hang out from the waist to observe underneath the aircraft. But then again I drank a lot at night too. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I was on a brief training assignment to New London Conn at the academy. The cutter Eagle was tied up and a local tradition was for all coasties to climb the mainmast once.
I was working with a young, good looking ensign out of ROTC. She was deathly afraid of hieghts, as I admit to. 
But together, we made it slowly up and had a splendid view.
She leaned over and gave me a long,wet kiss.
Not many coasties can boast of kissing an officer up the Eagle's mast.
As to wind turbnes? I did the archaeologic survey clearing both the Shuttle landing site at Edwards AFB and a huge nearby turbine farm in Tehachapi.I remember wearing a full set of silks, Filson trousers and packer's coat with dachstein mittens and trooper's hat and was still cold with a thermos of coffee in my field satchel.
This is the wind turbne site you see in all the movies.
I did inquire about workiing hteir, having nearby family.
The alarm went off and everybody ran out. It seems ANOTHER worker was electrocuted by the considerable static electricity generated.
The idea of being microwaved 300' up after being frozen like a turkey dinner ended my interest.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Kav said:


> Why don't you read the news? Unemployment in my area is @ 15% I've done everything from mitigating cultural resoureces for CALTRANS to washing dishes. I would love a 'real job.'


A "real" job is a job that has a 40 hour week.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

How about joining homeland security or the border patrol? Seriously, the only sector that will be growing and hiring is the government sector for maybe another year and a half. With all your cultural plus outdoor expertise I bet they need someone like you. Become a consultant. Create a resume that emphasizes your study of human migration. Throw on your heaviest tweed and fill your pipe with something legal. You could probably even get a grant ...


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Apply for this. You don't have the exam quals, but you should have an interesting resume to them. It says they refer you for other jobs.

https://jobsearch.usajobs.gov/getjob.asp?JobID=79158027&AVSDM=2009%2D02%2D05+18%3A07%3A29&Logo=0&sort=sl&pg=1&sorder=d&vw=d&brd=3876&ss=0&customapplicant=15513,15514,15515,15669,15523,15512,15516,45575&q=border+patrol


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

You can become a cart attendant?


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Howard,
After my brief stint on a cattle ranch, no.
I don't like things that roam, get tangled up and stolen.
I don't like it when your reward is to be charged and stomped on by the ungreatfull beasts.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

I'm starting to get a handle on why you can never find a job ...


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Kav said:


> Howard,
> After my brief stint on a cattle ranch, no.
> I don't like things that roam, get tangled up and stolen.
> I don't like it when your reward is to be charged and stomped on by the ungreatfull beasts.












You got that half right.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

ksinc said:


> Wind Turbine Technicians and Operators.
> 
> I saw a story on TV that was along these lines.
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

This does not sound like much fun:

https://www.latimes.com/news/nationworld/nation/la-fi-wind-bootcamp1-2009mar01,0,1436247.story

I think I will try to go back to readng a file, selectng some records, and making a report...


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Orsini said:


> This does not sound like much fun:
> 
> https://www.latimes.com/news/nationworld/nation/la-fi-wind-bootcamp1-2009mar01,0,1436247.story
> 
> I think I will try to go back to readng a file, selectng some records, and making a report...


Ah, BTDT.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

A few more notes from the 'belly of the beast.'

California just hit 10% unemployment statewide. This does not take into account those who are not drawing benefits. It considers part time employment or minimum wage equal to full time in your last position and also factors in military personel.

My nephew,the one who took a degree in islamic studies and arabic language major? The one who wouldn't compromise his ethics by accepting government work when he graduated shortly after 9/11?
He got a job at COUNTRYWIDE and when that imploded got hired at State Farm. I hear he just took a new job---- with one of the outfits promising to help people renegotiate mortgages and save their homes.

I made $100 at my casual job setting up party chairs. My friend Steve in Irvine has seen a slowdown, but still calls myself and another guy who have been here for every job.

I scored 6 boxes of Miller beer bottles from the dumpster, thats @ $6 or 2 gallons of milk.

The Southwest Museum can't buy my desireable kachina doll collection. It's either dolls or keeping staff so I understand. I was a little upset when a friend connected me with a buyer for one of my mausers. He told the guy it was a german military rifle. This guy shows up expecting a 20 round semi auto and talking about undesirables moving into town.

I got a letter published in our local paper finally! I suggested job ads be placed as front page news and mentioned they average @ 5 per edition.

I looked over Craigslist and deleted 13 spam and phishing come ons for forklift driver jobs starting at $ 17. 05 with tons of overtime.

I'm taking the bottles in, buying ONE gallon of milk and 3 megalotto tickets. Rain is predicted, maybe I'll get struck by lightning.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

How about a web-based writing business? Freelance is supposed to be good for $1,500-$2,000 extra per month according to my spam folder.

Lots of people are selling "urban survival books" and other niche products in the current environment.

You should easily be able to put an eBook together.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Kav said:


> A few more notes from the 'belly of the beast.'..I hear he just took a new job---- with one of the outfits promising to help people renegotiate mortgages and save their homes...


I jusy got done doing this for about 90 days. Grossed $2200 working abut 60 hours a week. Actually made some sales and about half of them got a loan mod. 


Kav said:


> I looked over Craigslist and deleted 13 spam and phishing come ons for forklift driver jobs starting at $ 17. 05 with tons of overtime...


I replied to a number of adds on Craigslist -- at least one a day. I got mostly suspicious come-ons for mystery shopper and "honest driver" to drive someones visiting grandma. I have a $2300 dollar check in my inbox from one of the mystery shopper scams. I am supposed to do the shopping, cash the check and send the major portion back...

I did get an on-the-level inquiry about my resume I posted on Craigslist, though.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Orsini, I thought you had begun a new position a short while back. I apologize if my memory is faulty. Good luck to you if you are looking for something.

It's scary out there. I would be the last non-family employee to go from my company, probably, but it is starting to at least become a vague threat. I'm probably OK as long as I don't get uppity and ask to be paid what the economy used to say I'm worth. (I've been here twelve years and we're used to each other now.)


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

> looked over Craigslist and deleted 13 spam and phishing come ons for forklift driver jobs starting at $ 17. 05 with tons of overtime.


That's not bad,overtime's pretty good,I'd say.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

One of my nephews just came down from thqachapi, home of hte windfarm seen in many movies and located above Edwards AFB.
His friend jimmy just QUIT the windfarm. 
It seems he was up one of those things when it STARTED accidentaly from a computer programming glitch. then the blade went into runaway mode, much like older prop planes used to do 50 years past.
Jimmy managed to get down before the static electricity built up and run for cover just as the whole assembly broke up, sending pieces flying and starting a 18 acre fire.
Jimmy said this happens not infrequently and $15 an hour with no benefits after 4 years just wasn't worth it.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Reading all of these posts about the job market makes me appreciate being retired and not having to deal with it firsthand. Of course the downside is that being retired generally means being older. I guess nothing is perfect. 

Cruiser


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Cruiser said:


> Reading all of these posts about the job market makes me appreciate being retired and not having to deal with it firsthand. Of course the downside is that being retired generally means being older. I guess nothing is perfect.
> 
> Cruiser


Do you get disability?


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Howard said:


> Do you get disability?


My retirement is based on longevity. I retired from a U.S. Civil Service job with 35 years service. :icon_smile:

Cruiser


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Cruiser said:


> My retirement is based on longevity. I retired from a U.S. Civil Service job with 35 years service. :icon_smile:
> 
> Cruiser


How did you like The U.S. Civil Service?


----------



## SlowE30 (Mar 18, 2008)

I always hear about shortages of teachers.... What about substituting?

What about pulling up the roots and heading to a different part of the country for greener pastures?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

SlowE30 said:


> I always hear about shortages of teachers.... What about substituting?
> 
> What about pulling up the roots and heading to a different part of the country for greener pastures?


Being a substitute teacher isn't that bad.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Orsini, I thought you had begun a new position a short while back. I apologize if my memory is faulty. Good luck to you if you are looking for something.
> 
> It's scary out there. I would be the last non-family employee to go from my company, probably, but it is starting to at least become a vague threat. I'm probably OK as long as I don't get uppity and ask to be paid what the economy used to say I'm worth. (I've been here twelve years and we're used to each other now.)


Thank you for your concern. Yes, I had started a new assignment that was supposed to have been permanent but it fizzled out after six weeks...

Then, after a few months of searching, I got the loan modification job. That lasted about 90 days until, having not made a sale in two months, I decided I couldn't afford a 40 mile commute (one way) six days a week plus dry cleaning and pulled the pin.

After six weeks of job search, I am now two weeks into a three week BSA assignment that will leave me with enough cash to pay the auto insurance, get my Jazz Bass out of the pawn shop, get certified in the software I use, and have enough left over to hold out or a month or two.

After sixteen month of this, I have gotten reasonably good at job search in general and interviewing in particular. Last week I had three telephone interviews for a permanent position that went very well and I expect to be called into meet with "Mr. Big" week after next. If I land that job, I might still survive.

I haven't enjoyed this period very much, and I look forward to being a permanent employee again. If so, I intend to embrace the "Mr. Mercerized" image (gator loafers and all) with relish. I might even get to see a doctor again...


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Hang in there, Orsini!


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Wow!! Orsini, I hope things get better for you. My position is not well-paid, but I have been in it for twelve years now and work a lot harder than most would for the money. Most of the time, the family I work for seems to appreciate it.

I hope this shot works out for you. If you are at all similar to the guy we know on the internet, you would be a good guy to have around at work.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

ksinc said:


> Hang in there, Orsini!


Thank you. I am going to keep plugging along. Several recruiters have told me things have loosened up some in my racket the last few weeks and that does seem to have been the case. That certificating should clinch it -- putting "certification in progress" on the resume seems to have made a real difference.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Wow!! Orsini, I hope things get better for you. My position is not well-paid, but I have been in it for twelve years now and work a lot harder than most would for the money. Most of the time, the family I work for seems to appreciate it.
> 
> I hope this shot works out for you. If you are at all similar to the guy we know on the INTERNET, you would be a good guy to have around at work.


I want to thank you for those nice words.

Well, I'm not a *bad* guy and I certainly have gotten a lot better at talking a good game the last few years. The loan mod gig actually helped with that, but so much of sales is emotional, the product was a tough sale, and I really just didn't "have the lobes" for sales. At one point they brought in some folks from the motor trade who were really excellent salesmen. When I saw them, as well as one other gentleman who is a very experienced real estate broker, struggling I knew I was through with loan mod...

There were some people with some really good resumes there: a colonel from the Indian army who had met Mother Theresa and was a decorated combat veteran; two aerospace engineers; a fellow very experienced in restaurant management; some very good car salesmen; several genuine real estate brokers, etc...


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Thank you for your kind words, gentlemen. I am now gong to transmogrify into my Mr. Hyde personality, log onto SF, and spew vitriol!


----------

